# How many here are native born Texans?



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Proud to say I am. Born in Port Arthur September 1957. Been in Houston and the Seabrook/Kemah area for 55 1/2 years.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Born in Bryan, Texas.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Born in Houston 1986 lived in Houston Sargent and Livingston 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep, born in Luling, Texas July 1948.


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

I am. Lockhart, Texas Been in the Houston area since 1989.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Born in Houston, grew up in Magnolia!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Born in Dallas, 1949, wife was born in the metropolis of Mineral Wells, or as she puts it Miserable Gulch, 1952


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Born and raised in San Benito, Texas. Now reside in Harlingen.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Born and raised in Harris County. Lived same county my whole life. Texas is the only place I will live!


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

Born in Houston, currently living in Cypress, and will die somewhere in Texas! No place but Texas!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

5th generation from the days of the Republic. My great-great Grandfather settled in Gonzales county in 1843.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Me, Wife, both children, 5 grand children and 2 great grand children all born in Houston, Pasadena or Clear Lake. Wife and I both born St. Joseph's in 1946. Both in June. :dance:


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Born by the Alamo in San Antonio in 1958. I have called San Antonio, Corpus Christi, Austin and for the past 24 years Houston my home.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Goliad April 1964


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Native American Indian
*"A force of over 300 Alabama and Coushatta Indians fought with Samuel Kemperâ€™s Republican Army at the battles of Salado and San Antonio. In fact, it was 25 Coushatta Indians who led the charge up the hill toward the Spanish line, a charge that caused the line to break and led to Kemperâ€™s capture of San Antonio on April 1, 1813."*

My Great Great grandfather was one of the 25 of 300, Like the Movie 300, LOL. And all have lived here in Texas. I can only track back as far as I am a 6th Generation Texan. And like my forefathers, I will die here. My Grandfather's Brother is also signed the peace treaty and it is on the San Jacinto Monument.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jun 4, 2013)

Born and raised Victoria TX 1977


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I was born in Halletsville in '77. I am 6th generation native Texican and a direct descendant of Austin's Orginal 300. My family has been in Texas since 1824.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

I am, and so were the 5 generations before me!


----------



## DU SPOUS (Feb 1, 2010)

Born in Tyler, TX. Came to Baytown when I was less than a year old.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Port Arthur 1988


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

Yep we been here since 1864 by way of boat from Germany so 5th gen Texan


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Born in Webster, grew up in League City, live in Friendswood now.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Born in Lubbock, TX in 1962


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

If we were betting, you could set the over/under at whatever percentage you wanted and I'd take the over.  And I'd also bet a huge population is from Central Texas on down. Not all but most.

BTW- born in Dallas in '57, eight years in College Station then back to Dallas.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

you gotta ask?


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

Born in Beaumont 1955...have never left SE Texas


----------



## BLUE WAVES (Nov 28, 2009)

Born in east Texas been in Texas all my life.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Abilene, Tx. 1961


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

SHoulda put this on a poll

Born in Houston 1971


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Galveston, 1942.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Not me, haven't even lived in texas since prob 84 or 85, but I pay taxes on 2 pieces (small) of property been in the family since 1894.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Born in Del Rio TX never lived there
Lived in Houston TX 43 yrs
Now live in College Station TX 2 yrs

Where everything is BIG in Texas!


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

from here , 1958 , raised here ! never had a reason to leave , don't think I would ' ve if I could ' ve


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Born at St. Joseph Hospital in Houston & raised in Fort Bend County


----------



## deadsands (Oct 22, 2010)

5th Generation, God Bless Texas


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Born in St. Mary's Hospital in Port Arthur in 1949, grew up in Port Acres now live in Bridge City,,,,,,,,,never left our great state (excluding 2 years in Namh


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

At least 4th generation Houstonian (technically I live in Pearland). Some members of my family were killed in a gunpower plant accident which is now Spring Creek park near the Tomball area in the Civil War.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Bryan, Texas 1967


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

Born in Beaumont 1949. Raised in La Porte and have lived in La Porte and Houston area my whole life.5th generation Texan. Great, Great Granddad came to Texas 1835 fought at battle of San Jacinto as a Captain of Nacogdoches Mounted Volunteers. Founded town of Henderson, Texas. Fought Indians all over Texas and served in the house of representatives in his later years. Yes, born and will die a Texan and proud of it.:texasflag


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

2nd gen native Houstonian...my dad was born here in 1913 and I was born here in '53 (St Joseph's also)


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Born in Raymondville, TX in 1947 and raised on a farm outside of Lyford, TX.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Born*

Galveston, St Mary's Hospital 1960.....


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Born in LaMarque, raised in LaMarque until 4 then in League City until 18, then to Austin (UT), then Galveston (UTMB), now Cypress for 32 years. It has all been good.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Born in Alice, at Pain & Suffering Hospital, (P&S)


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm one of the unlucky ones.

Even though both of my parents are from Texas City my dad was based at Camp Pendelton and was back from Vietnam so my mom went out to be with him and I showed up kinda early. So yep, I have Kalifornia on my birth certificate. I was only there for a week before she brought me back though.

Spent my early years in Texas City, my "formative" years in Santa Fe, then to Seabrook when I moved out and on to League City for the past several years. 

I'm a Texan **** it, just not "native born".sad2sm


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Like the above I was born in Orange Co. CA. In 1965 (Ouch) moved out here in 71' been here since. If I had the money I would have the first one to join Michael Berry's RCC!!!


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Born in Houston. Raised in Pearland.:texasflag


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

4th generation Texan. Born and raised in the RGV which makes me part messcan.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

born at Corpus Christi NAS Hospital October 12, 1968 and have lived in Port Lavaca since 1969 when my Dad got out of USN and went to work for Union Carbide.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Ducatibilt said:


> I'm one of the unlucky ones.
> 
> Even though both of my parents are from Texas City my dad was based at Camp Pendelton and was back from Vietnam so my mom went out to be with him and I showed up kinda early. So yep, I have Kalifornia on my birth certificate. I was only there for a week before she brought me back though.
> 
> ...


Vey similar to my story. Dad and mother from Longview. dad left for the nave. My mom went to visit him and I was early. San Diego Ca on my certificate. Then bounced around 9 different states before settling back in texas after my dads army career in 2nd grade. Been here every since!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Born in Houston 1965...Raised in Pasadena...Live in Pearland. I've only resided North of I-10 once for a couple years during college.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Where you from boy? I'm from Texas.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Born in Houston, Texas............Still here!! 

Texas Born........Texas Proud!!!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Houston, 1954...Family dates back to prior 1836, first Anglo merchant west of the Sabine in Beaumont.


----------



## Umpy I (Jul 23, 2013)

Little Rock Arkansas, 1946, got here as soon as I could, (6 weeks old).


----------



## El First Draw (Dec 11, 2012)

Born in Raymondville, Feb. 1946, 19 years growing up in Port Mansfield, 4 years in Navy during Nam, couple years bouncing afterwards then A&M and College Station since 1972.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Born in Houston 1960


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Born on the Texas panhandle, Amarillo, TX, 34 years ago and slowly migrated south from Amarillo to Dallas to Houston and been here for over 20 years and dont see a reason to go no wheres else except in the summer when the skeeters are thick and the sweat from the heat makes them stick to ya skin!! LOL


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Born in Deer Park TX but parents moved up to Lufkin TX while I was an infant. Kilgore/Longview area for 15 years after high school. Work, family, and friends brought me to Houston almost 3 years ago.


----------



## Barbossa's 1st Mate (Dec 26, 2011)

Born and raised in Weimar Texas, a great community. Short stint in Dallas and then moved to Houston in 76 and stayed until 2008. Retired and move to Lake Livingston.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

I am born in Highlands 62 years ago and still here.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Born in Cowtown, Harris Hospital, 1958. Snowing the day I was born, snowing the day they took me home.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Born at St Jo's downtown and only lived in two zipcodes.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

1964 New York, but got here as fast as I could 1965


----------



## Clamp67 (Aug 1, 2013)

Born in Beeville, 1967.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mathis, 1951


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep, Houston in '77.

My dad was in Luling in '34 and my mother as the base in Corpus in '46.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Born in Houston, TX in 1976...lived her and there including the suburbs of Chicago, IL, San Diego, CA and Ewa Beach, HI...came back to Texas in 1988 and have no plans to ever leave again(except for vacation of course). I'm a proud Texan...


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

St Joseph 1951 still in Pasadena But im taking a Vacation going to 
Foreign land North Pasadena


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I was born in San Angelo in January of 1977. Then my parents moved to Hobbs, NM where my brother was born in July of 1979. Shortly after, we all moved to Roswell, NM, where we stayed until I was 5. Back to Texas to the small town of Snyder, where we lived until I was 13 before moving to The Woodlands area. My parents still live in Shenandoah and I now live in Dickinson following a 5-year stint in an apartment in Seabrook after leaving the nest. I lived a couple years in Huntsville, too, while attending Sam Houston. I love Texas and don't want to live anywhere else.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Old St. Jos Hosp downtown...1931.. Lived here all my days so I guess it's as good a place as any to check out... Fourth generation...ancestors came running from the potato famines in Ireland...


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

San Antonio born and raised. Feb 1961


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

My dad was born in Jasper, Tx. and I was born on a military base in Japan but was only 3 months old when I came to Houston. I suppose I'll die in Texas because I don't have any plans or desires to be anywhere else.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Born and raised on the Texas Gulf Coast


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

Born 1999 May 25
Born in Houston
Proud to be a Texan


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dumas.....


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Born in San Antonio, have a relative who died at the Alamo, and our family first came in with Austin back in the day.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Except for my A&M years, I've lived all my life in Atascosa County. My great-great grandfather came to Texas in the 1870's and was a sheriff in Young County (Graham) where he was killed in 1888. One of my cousins still has his Colt .45 and holster.

On Monday, December 17, 1888 prior to 2:00 p.m., Sheriff Marion D. Wallace and Deputy T. B. Collier went to the Denson farm to arrest Boone Marlow. The officers held a warrant for Boone Marlow charging him with murder in Wilbarger County, Texas. At the command of Deputy Collier to throw up his hands, Boone Marlow fired a shot from his Winchester rifle. The shot struck Sheriff Wallace below the heart, mortally wounding him. Boone Marlow escaped from the scene. Sheriff Wallace died from the bullet wound one week later on Monday, December 24, 1888.

The Texas Governor offered a $200 reward, dead or alive for Boone Marlow. The citizens of Young County added another $1,500 to the reward. In January of 1889, Boone Marlow was shot and killed on Hell Creek in Indian Territory. Three men brought Boone Marlow's body back to Graham where the reward was promptly paid.

Marion D. Wallace was elected sheriff of Young County on November 4, 1884, and re-elected on November 2, 1886 and November 6, 1888. He was survived by his wife and son. They are buried in Section 12, Oak Grove Cemetery, Graham, Texas.

The story of Boone Marlow and his four brothers has been chronicled in the book, "The Fighting Marlows: Men Who Wouldn't Be Lynched," by Glenn Shirley, and glamorized in the movie, "The Sons of Katie Elder," starring John Wayne.
​


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

St.Jo Hosp....Nov21, 1946


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

6 generations not to sure before that Indians didn't keep good records.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i am... born at cyfair hospital '91 grew up in jersey village area then moved to cypress right before my freshman year of high school. now cypress is so crowded im ready to move further out


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

born in 1962 in beaumont , adopted out of lumberton in 1965, parents brought me to groves and been here for 47 yrs


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

San antonio born and never left 60 years this coming Saturday........geeeeeeez never thought I would have made it.

Long live Texas!!!!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Count me in... St. Joseph hospital in Houston - long time ago!


----------



## nsterns (Nov 17, 2011)

I's born in Austin Texas. Lived in Dallas, Houston, New Caney, Alvin, now Rockport.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*B o i*

Proud of it


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Born in Galveston the last day of 1959. 

Check this out.....born in Galveston, then to San Antonio at age 9, then to Austin for college, then to Houston after college for 8 years, then back to Austin for 17 years, now in San Antonio since 2008. Wonder if I'll end up making the one last move that would complete the reverse?????


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Victoria, Texas 1976

family was here before Texas, help start Texas, good chance we will never leave


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Born and raised right in Houston am the last of a dying breed.....I did go to Conroe once


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

Born in Gilmer, Texas 1944. Proud Texan.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Texas born Texas raised.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

7th generation Texan. Born in San Antonio. Raised in Boerne. Thomas Miller from Goliad fought in The Battle of The Alamo for my family. Have been all over the country and the world. Texas is my home.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Born in Sweeny Texas, grew up in Brazoria Texas. 5th generation Texan.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Born in Houston. Raised in Shiner


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Born and raised in magnolia, tx. Born in 1984. Now I live in Waller, but getting ready to build a house in magnolia. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Born 1953 Tyler, Texas. Moved to Lake Palestine thirty something years ago.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Born in Shiner and I'm a 3rd generation Texan. My family only touched Texas soil and nothing else. Came in at Galveston in the late 1800s and made it up to the land of bohemians (Hallettsville, Praha, High Hill, Dubina, Schulenburg). Couple of months back I read the document my great, great grandpa had to sign to reject his loyalty to the King of Austria. I wonder if they still make immigrants sign such a document.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Born, raised, and reside in Matagorda County 42 years and counting.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Born in Midland, Texas.
Lived in Texas entire life.


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

Born in Hearne Tx.Lived in the boonies outside Hearne,Angleton,Houston,Palestine,Spring,Friendswood.My next move may be a big travel trailer and truck.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Born in austin, raised in lockhart.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Born in Austin, raised in Matagorda, Newgulf, and Bay City.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Snyder Texas - 1951


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Galveston , Texas 76 BOI


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Country boy*

Born El Campo TX in 1945,Lived in cotton patch west of Danevang TX tell went in NAVY ..Lived in La Ward tx and then and still do Van Vleck TX....You can tell I hate big Towns..


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I was born in Pelly, Texas, now Baytown. Been here ever since, and will dam sure die here.
Great, Great Granddad came to Texas on March 10, 1836 fought at battle of San Jacinto with the Nacogdoches volunteers on April 21,1836. Was in Captain Hayden Arnold's Company in Colonel Sidney Sherman's regiment of the Texas army. Was told he was near the big Oak tree where ol Sam was sitting. Name was McHorse, buried at Austin in the cemetery for Texas vets.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

born st. Joesph in houston october 22, 1957


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

born in Port Arthur texas
long line of Texans in my family 2 fought and died in the Alamo


----------



## customflat (Nov 11, 2005)

Houston, 1957, Methodist hospital? 7th generation Texan, had one ancestor die in the Alamo.


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

Born and raised in Nederland Texas, spent the last 20 something in Henderson Texas and now we call Houston home.... Proud to be a TEXAN....


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Texarkana, Texas July 4th 1969. Barely But I am a Texan thank goodness. I have lived all over, but Lived in the Houston/Katy/Magnolia/Clear Lake area since 1980.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Herman Hospital Houston Texas May 20, 1969


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Spring Branch Hospital, TX, 1969.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

St Mary's hospital. Galveston , 1960


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Born in El Campo and raised in Clute, TX and have lived here in Brazoria County forever.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Second generation American (Czech) born St Mary's Hospital Galveston 1957. Lived in LaMarque, West Texas City (when TC annexed LM), Galveston and now Houston.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

born in houston raised in manvel and proud of it!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Texas born Texas raised. Little Alamo-Galena Park,Texas.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Freeport, Texas, Dow Chemical company hospital in 1948. Freeport was a thriving little town then. I've lived in Brazoria, Waco, Bedias and Houston.


----------



## BBDMike (Jan 16, 2012)

Born Wharton. Been in Brazoria county since


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Houston 1957, I was the first Texan in the family.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Born and raised in san antonio 1979 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Born in San Antone in 1960.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

I wish! I was born in Capac Mich. but I got here as fast as I could. Took me 4 years but hey I couldn't even walk the first one. Then when I was almost here I had to wait for a mean-arse girl to leave (Carla 1961) Been here ever since and have no intentions to ever leave. All my kids were born here and this is my home.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Beeville TX, 1959


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Valley boy here. 1950- Born and raised in Edinburg. Lived in POC for the last 22 years. My folks were from Palacios.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Born in Texas City raised in H-Town.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Houston, texas


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Born in Galveston and raised in Hitchcock. Now I'm stuck in Katy.


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

4th Generation BOI


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

San Angelo, Texas 1960


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Born in Texas City, Growed up in Lamarque, currently live in Dickinson.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Me!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Life long Texan here. Born in El Campo 56 years ago.

TH


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Born in Beaumont in 1974 and have grown up around here too.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

My belly button is somewhere in Kleberg county!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Hermann Hospital vintage 1950. First generation Texas born but kin in Texas since 1819.


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 2, 2012)

Born in Houston in 1973, at least 3rd generation Texan but don't know about any further back than that. All three of my boys born in Webster, and I remind them frequently that the fact that they are native Texans is something that can never be taken from them and frankly makes them some better than people who are not.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BOI here.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

Born in Kingsville raised in Riviera live in League City


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Born Midland, TX Jan 1981. Lived from Corpus Christi to as far North as Pampa, TX and quite a few places in between. Just can't bring myself to leave God's Country.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

From Germany, my great grand-parents landed at Indianola in 1839. They made it as far as South Side San Antonio giving up making it to Fredericksburg. Grandfather born in 1892, Dad in 1911, me in 1952 and my late son Trey in 1981. Everybody else can bite me. CF?


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Delivered by Dr Belcher , La Grange 1972, now farm on the Leona River south of Uvalde.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Me. Born in Ft Worth and raised in Corpus Christi.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Literally less than half mile from the border in Laredo. Live 30 miles north of SA on the south end of the hill country now but as far north as I've ever lived an I'm now a fng yankee as far as I'm concerned. Lol


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

Beaumont 1980


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

7th Gen Texan, kids are 8th. Family arrived in What is now Van, Tx in 1804 from Georgia.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

BOI in 1968 was adopted from ST. Mary's and have lived my life in Alvin Texas . Thanks to my adoptive parents that have both passed , I can't wait to see them again !


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Born in Liberty Tx 10-21-1970 live in Mont Belvieu now been here 6 years.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

I am number 4 and my grankids are 6th.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Great/Great grandfather on fathers side left civil war to become sheriff of Maverick county from 1880-1910. Mothers side great/great/great/ grandparents migrated from Germany in 1842, ended up in Copperas cove. We've been here a while. Daughter is 7th generation Texican. Got here as fast as we could....


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Pasadena borned in 1955 - lived in Texas all my life - short time in Corpus then married and living in Mont Belvieu for the last 30 years

I've been to all 254 counties in Texas so *



* 
WT​


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Born in Freeport 1972, delivered by Ron Paul. My office where I work at Dow is next to the old hospital where I was born, which is now a Dow building. Also kind of ironic that Ron Paul's son was my supervisor for several years until he retired a few years back. Haven't gone far the last 40 yrs lol


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

seventh generation texting Texan here.lol.. Bel Air Hospital 1968. too much Texas history loud and proud.... live from Brownsville Bellville Smithville Kerrville and several more.. somewhere I think there's a German in the woodpile living at all them villes

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

5th generation Texan. Native Houstonian.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

Born and raised in Georgetown. Still there 56 years later. 5th generation Texan.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Beaumont but got the hell outta there quick.....thankfully.....


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Born in Brenham. Raised in Somerville. Live in League City. Will retire at Toledo Bend.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Born in houston, have lived in pearland for the last 20 years.


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Born in Abilene lived in Lubbock til I was 13 and moved to Cypress now live in Conroe.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

St.Josephs hospital august 31 1961 born and raised in this crazy town.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Proud to be a 5th generation Texan. Born in Houston and still living here. A lot has changed in 58 years........


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Was born at "Humana Hospital" on Medical Center BLVD in Webster Texas in the summer of 1982, came in the early evening and been here ever since.


----------



## 300 win mag (Nov 19, 2012)

Born at the Heights hospital in 1959, raised in alief till 20, moved to Tyler for a few and now live in League city. both parents were from Henderson and Overton area. Hard to leave Gods Country!


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Born in Port Arthur and raised in Groves/


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Born at Methodist Hospital in Houston , 1959,,, Raised in the big H-town


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Born and raised Houstonian, currently residing in Surfside and loving it.
Ken


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Born in Waller County hospital 1944. Grew up in Houston and Waller. 5th generation Texan.....Great, great grandparents came from Germany thru Port of Galveston somewheres around 1850..... and settled around Fredericksburg.

Later
R3F


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

houston july 12, 1966


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Born in Port Arthur 1969, raised in Groves and still here.


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

BOI. Galveston 1958


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

born in the Old Red Brick Brekinridge Hospital in Austin.

Never lived more than 30 miles from it.

Family goes back to the the Birth of Texas


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Born in Pilot Point Texas at Rest Cottage , although conceived in Dublin Ireland.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Interesting*

I went through every last one, Interesting post to say least..Thanks


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Alice, TX 1963, but my kids are 7th generation Rockport thanks to my wife.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeeeeeeepppppp! Born & raised in Cameron County, TX!


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Born in Houston, grew up in Missouri city and Galveston. First generation Texan. My parents were both born out of state but their families moved here 35+ years ago.


----------



## Cast Off (Jun 24, 2004)

Robstown, Texas 1955 in a hospital that no longer exsists. Lived in Texas my entire life except for a few stints when my dad was chasing the oil patch.


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

Born Cisco 1947, live in Ingleside


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Baytown,TX 1952 Been here my whole life except from 1972 to 1975 when I was in the Navy.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Yep. Born in Orange by God Texas. Second generation on my mom's side. Dad was born in AR.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Corpus Christi , Tx 68 been here ever since.


----------



## Bruno (Aug 15, 2005)

Kingsville, 1956. Borger, Waco, Friendswood, Dallas, Seabrook, Katy, and back to Friendswood.


----------



## Hunt/Fish63 (May 15, 2013)

Born and raised in Houston ,Texas since 1950, now in Pearland 
PROUD TO BE A TEXAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Born and raised in San Antonio TX in 1979. I live between Adkins an La Vernia now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzezula (Dec 25, 2012)

Born at Pasadena General Hospital in Jan. 1961
Been in San Antonio for 30 years


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

Houston, 1967


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Born in Waxahachie TX and lived all over TX.
Ancestors came down this way in 1832.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Luling, 1963
Live in Austin now


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Born in El Paso, lived up North (Kentucky), got smart and came back to Texas!


----------



## Mark E. (May 26, 2005)

Born at Houston Baptist Hospital, 68. Sagemont til 72 then grew up in Tomball area. Now in Montgomery


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

DENTON Texas 1955


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Born in Arlington 1973

Came to College Station in1974. Too young to know at the time but got to AGGIELAND as quick as possible and still here!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Houston, St. Joseph's Hospital, 1945


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

St joseph Houston Texas 1960

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Austin, Texas 1975. 5th generation Texan, proud to say my daughter is 6th!


----------



## WillyStyle (Apr 2, 2012)

Baytown, Born & Raised....


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Conroe, Tx. 1945
Tomball,Tx. For 63 years


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Born in San Angelo....raised in South Texas


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Born in Luling Texas in 1951......Home of the world famous Luling Sausage at City Market and the well known Watermelon Thump!


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Born and raised in Angleton, TX since 1986.


----------



## mackm (Jul 23, 2006)

Crockett,TX 1956


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

midland tx 1950, wife Vernon tx 1958


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Austin 1969


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Seadrift Texas 1953


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Houston 1983 born and raised.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Born in Laredo, Tx 1953 and raised in Pearsall, Tx.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Born at St. Joseph's Hospital in downtown Houston in 1959. Grew up in Glenbrook Valley by Hobby Airport. Now live in League City.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*5th generation*

Gregg County Texas 1955. 1974 grad Longview HS and later TTU. Most of relatives take up good portions of Harrison, Gregg and Upshur counties --

Or the other half in Brazoria, Calhoun counties --


----------



## Snorkle (Oct 22, 2007)

Born and raised in San Antonio. Lived in Houston for over 21 years, and am now back in San Antonio for good.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

Born in Houston 1962 near Memorial and now live in Cypress.
I now work in the City Centre and on the same property where i used to play T-ball as a kid.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Shallow Minded said:


> Proud to say I am. Born in Port Arthur September 1957. Been in Houston and the Seabrook/Kemah area for 55 1/2 years.


I knew there was something I liked about you, :wink::rotfl: Port Arthur also, only lived outside of the state once (little under 2 years) about 55 years ago.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Houston 73


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

Born and raised in 77084


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Austin !


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

beeville, tx, then austin, tx, then houston. college in austin and then lubbock, back in houston the last 20 yrs. man i'm gettin old...


----------



## StevieB (Jul 28, 2009)

*Born in CC, Texas*

raised on the coast......


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

McAllen 1967


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Mercedes, Texas 1955


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

5th generation


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Abilene, 1964


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Hermann Hospital 1972


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

Corpus Christi, 6th generation


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Born in Liberty, raised in Crosby and live in Baytown.


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

Born in Port Arthur. Raised in Groves. PNG graduate 1970. School in Temple and Houston. Live in Port Lavaca.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*native texan*

Born at St. Mary's. Pt. Arthur 1948, raised in Nederland, Pink Rd. then, Perth western Australia (Navy) and back to Beaumont then to Crystal Beach. I'll never leave here!


----------



## cloudy (Oct 28, 2011)

Born in Palacios Texas oct. 1948 proud to be a Texan


----------



## JWPESCADOR (Oct 5, 2010)

Wilson N. Jones hospital Sherman Tx. 1956. Raised in Tom Bean Tx. Moved to Deer Park Tx. 1980. San Leon Tx. since 2009.


----------



## PeteD (Sep 21, 2005)

Born in Goose Creek, Texas, but my family's residence was the Pelly Oil Field. ... all part of Baytown now.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Born in Wichita Falls, Tx 1976
Moved to Houston 1981


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

I wasn't born here but I'll die here. Proud to be a Texas

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Born in St. Joseph Hospital in Houston, raised in Galena Park and live in eastern part of Harris County now. Like DP Fisherman, I've never lived anywhere but Harris County - nor has my wife.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Born in San Antonio, grew up in Houston, spent some time out of the state when in the Army, but couldn't wait to get back.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Born in Houston and I have always lived in Houston. Proud to be a Texan!


----------



## FARTS-N-MATCHES (Apr 20, 2011)

Born in Kerrville, lived in leakey and San Antonio but raised in Boerne, I now call Corpus Christi home.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

born in Houston grew up in Pasadena/South Houston


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

BOI, Galveston .


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

10th Generation Texan....original ancestor came to Texas in 1713 on behalf of French to settle east Texas....Louis Juchereau de St. Denis.....


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Born and raised in Bandera,Tx


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Pasadena live in Deer Park for the time being.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Saint Joesph's hospital in Houston on February 16th 1968. Never gonna leave Texas either.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

West Columbia native.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yep. August 1981 in Wharton


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Born and raised in Baytown, TX.


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

Laredo, 1980. Currently in Port A.


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

Born and raised Houston!


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

soy presente! nino de houston 1958


----------



## xp22 (Jul 20, 2012)

March 1985 in Corpus Christi. Living near Austin now and really missing the coast.


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

Corpus Christi, 1970.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Brownsville, 1957. Currently in Colorado, can't wait to get to Sargent!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Wichita Falls Texas 1961, been in Houston, Sugar Land since 62


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Born in Austin. Spent every summer, holiday, birthday, etc. growing up outside of Crockett, TX where my family has been for over a hundred years.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

James M. Doughty and Richard Woods built the cattle pens at Rockport in 1866,and us Doughty's have been here ever since.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Born Livingston, Texas


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Born in Yoakum, 1971, lived in Shiner ever since.


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

born in Indiana - moved permanently to Texas in 1980 - "Did'nt know where home was, til I got here"


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

5th generation Texan. Lived here all my life and don't intend to leave.
:texasflag


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

reckon i qualify, my mom is direct descendant of the 1st woman born in the republic


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Born in Beaumont Texas


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

Born and raised in Baytown, Texas. I won't ever leave Texas to live somewhere else ! I love everything about it.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## leroyg (Aug 30, 2004)

McAllen Tx 1958 born and raised, lived in San Antonio,Corpus, Odessa,Webster and Laredo now live in San Manuel tx


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Myself, sister, and both parents born in same hospital here in Y'ooston. 

Both sets of grandparents were from Kansas...but we liked them all the same anyway. :smile:


----------



## 50caliber (Jun 16, 2013)

Born and raised in Simonton Texas in 1957. Lived here my whole life.


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

My wife and I are both from H town, I am from the Heights and she is from SW Houston, I am a 5th generation Texan and she is 6th, kids are 7th and grandkids make 8 !, What a tradition, 

F1K


----------



## tgiertz (Jun 17, 2008)

Born in Dallas. There 5 years. San Antonio 1 year. Houston area for 31 years.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

born in Center in 52, moved to Freeport in 53, had to migrate to Louisiana for awhile, but got back to Texas in 79. been here ever since with a few little side trips


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Born in Pt. Arthur, raised in Groves, TX.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Born in Tishomingo, OK 

Parents lived in Mesquite, TX at the time but my mom was in OK for a play that her younger twin brothers were in,.....in OK. At the curtain call, her water broke and there I was.  - My mom and siblings were born and raised in OK.

I'm a Texan by residence but Okie (Sooner) by birth.


----------



## pesurf (Apr 12, 2011)

Born in Alvin in '68. Grew up in Fresno (small town west of Pearland). Joined the Military 88' and served for 25 yrs + 6 months. Just retired on 01 Sept. 

Have traveled the world moving about every 4 years or so and wouldn't trade those experiences with my family for anything. Great to be back and retired here at home. (Corpus)


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Born and raised right here on the East side of H town........47 yrs in this chithole


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

Me.


----------



## Dukiball (May 27, 2013)

Born in Tarrent county Fort Worth 1964 moved to Deer Park Texas 1968 still here


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Port Arthur 1969


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

:texasflagNative born Texan, TEXAS RULE'S. !!!:texasflag


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

Born and raised in Yoakum, in Runge now and ain't leavin!!!


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Born in Texas City...1960


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

troutslayer said:


> Born and raised right here on the East side of H town........47 yrs in this chithole


Move over here to the west side...nicer trailers....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

Jersey Village 1959. Still in the same house. I'm not leaving till I die!


----------



## Popo107 (Jun 5, 2013)

born in DALLAS tx............came to HOUSTON in 79.............will die in TEXAS.......the ONLY state to live in as far as I'm concerned.............


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

Born in San Antonio 1957. That's where my mom was born and raised. Grew up in BayCity close to where my dad was born and raised Wharton. Been living in Houston area my whole life. Traveled alot working all over the world. Best thing is always to come home to good ole Texas coast. I too will die right here!


----------



## Tex Rigger (Feb 8, 2013)

*Texan born*

I was born at Herman Hospital 1953 yup 60 years ago. We did a family search and found out I am 5th generation born in Texas. The 6th came from Illinois in the mid 1800's. 
Very Texas Proud


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

St Josephs Hospital, Houston, Texas May 4, 1944. Left Texas in 1953 and spent 50 years in California. Moved back to Texas when California got weird.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Dow Hospital in Freeport 1953. Grew up in Angleton. 
God blessed Texas!!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Move over here to the west side...nicer trailers....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Too many gooks:slimer:


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*Native*

Born in Waxahachie in '56. Moved around for a few years, always in Texas. Moved to B'port area in '74 and will probably die here also!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Houston 1961. Now live between Manvel and Bremond TX.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Born in Houston Texas 72 at the old Sam Houston Memorial in Spring Branch left texas for a year due to my parents moving my 8th grade year came back home year later....nothing in cali for me ..... Cypress Texas FOR NOW


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Born and raised in Bay City in Matagorda County. Moved away after college but am now back in Matagorda County close to my home roots.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

My wife and I are both born native Texans! I was born here in H-town and have always lived here...except for my college years being up in Lubbock. My father and grandfather were also born and raised here but not sure beyond that...need to check history of great grandfather back.


----------



## Shiner (Nov 30, 2012)

Born and raised in Port Arthur, now live in Port Neches.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Born in H raised in Fulshear and still there !!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Yep*

Born in H-town -- Loved it back then
Moved to Freeport June -2012 (Hide-Away on the Gulf) Off Oyster Creek
SO :rybka:
Got out of Hell in May 2012 :walkingsm
Moved into Heaven June 2012 
If ya hungry just chunk a lure out back


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Born in Crystal City, lived in Beaumont my first four years and been in Houston ever since then!


----------



## Tclan88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Quitman for the first 18 yrs. then Reserve, NM then Salmon, ID. They were beautiful places but there is no place like Texas, now in Lake Jackson.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Mom and Dad lived in Manitou Springs Colorado while he was in the Army,and sent Mom home to Muenster Texas for my twin and me to be born 2 weeks later.That was 60 years ago last March.Dad and his twin brother were baling hay one terrible hot summer,just got enough of it,so they got in the truck and went to Gainesville and joined the Army.Weeks later the Korea Police Action broke out,so they both went to war.Their timing sucked.Now Dad and Mom live on that hay field where it all started.He still bales hay off of it.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Lot more of us here than I thought, 2Cool!


----------



## dirtbroker (Jul 26, 2007)

Born in Abilene Texas


----------



## Jereme30 (Jul 20, 2012)

born and raised in Houston and Pearland.


----------



## BlueBay (Dec 4, 2008)

Born way up north in Paris, TX. Lived in Seabrook area since '76.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Taft, Tx. '76


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Born in Houston, dad born in Spring, grand father born in spring, great grandfather born in Texas (can't find what town).


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Native Galvestonian, August, 1958!


----------



## R Willis (Jun 6, 2011)

Ancestors at the Alamo, others settled near Llano in early 1800s, fought the Indians and for Texas independence

I was born in Houston, 1951, Love Texas!


----------



## JDuncan (Sep 21, 2012)

*Born and Raised*

Grandmother was born in Nada TX in 1904, my dad was born
in Angleton 1936, I was born in Angleton 1966 and my daughter arrived
in Lake Jackson in 1992 more to follow.... I hope.


----------

